# Cost of Neutering



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

So Odin is 5 months old, and our vet called us today about scheduling his neuter. They quoted us as $585 for the neuter, $65 for the bloodwork and $100 for microchip. Plus two follow up visits afterwards ($92 each) so we're looking at $934 before tax, $1055 after tax.

I knew neutering was going to be expensive, but geez... I expected around $500. Don't get me wrong, I love the pup and would give anything for him, but am I crazy or is this quite expensive? 

We live in downtown Toronto, so I called my Mom who lives in Northern Ontario. She called her vet, and they quoted $375 for the same thing (including bloodwork, exam and microchip).

I also did some googling, and found SPCA spay/neuter clinics in Newmarket and Barrie that does neuter for $60 and microchip for $15. It has a waiting list of 3 months.

I just am never the person who takes the cheap option, I always feel like you get what you pay for... but I also don't want to get taken to the cleaners cause I care about my pup. 

Anyone else have a similar experience or recommendation? Anyone been to the SPCA Spay/Neuter clinics?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't like the "nueter" option of the contract but it is what it is i guess. I was told to wait as LONG as you can prior to doing the deed. This way they get there full shots of hormones and get big and strong.
If i don't have to i'm not snipping him but hey..like i said...... :-\
you'll only spend it once don't skimp!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been quoted £200 for having Ruby spayed, she got "chipped" when she had her jabs.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally I have decided to wait until my puppy is at least 18 months. You may want to look in to this too, there are reasons to wait (which your vet will never see or care about, in my experience). If you decide to go ahead at a young age, that's fine... just thought I'd mention in case you had not considered it.

As for follow up visits... what for? To make sure his balls don't come back? IMO that is unnecessary and only something you should agree to if you are comfortable spending the money. I know I wouldn't. I'm not a vet but I THINK I can tell if a wound is healing or not. I don't think having a follow-up visit to check the surgical wound is standard practice (again, not a vet here).

There really is no danger to waiting to neuter him. He may start to lift his leg to pee, and he may mark more. IMO marking isn't really a problem, it just means he takes longer to go outside.

Since you made this I'm going to e-mail my vet about a neuter. Kobi will be 18 months as of Feb. 17th so the time is near. If it comes in over $500 I think Kobi can keep his dangly parts


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

As for follow up visits... what for? To make sure his balls don't come back? 

THANKS!!! i needed a good laugh that is the line of the week!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would go with the cheaper, SPCA option for neutering. It's a very simple procedure and can be done very quickly. $1k is ridiculous, in my opinion. We've always gone with the SPCA or cheap clinics for neutering. Now, for spaying I will spend a good amount to make sure it's done right because it's a much more delicate surgery.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

$0 if you don't do it. 

We had every pet neutered so far because we didn't know any better. Luckily we found this forum and especially Redbirdog's blog. 

Apparently, they are more stable, healthier and even easier to train if intact until they mature (about 18 months).


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Dax is 7 months old and the contract with our breeder is that he needs to get neutered. However we can't neuter him till he's past 1 yr old due to what's stated by Looney is the hormones. 

So if he's only 5 months old now and you're looking into neutering I'd wait it out till he's 1 year old. Atleast then you guys can save up.

Depending on the VET or Clinic you go too it's very common that there prices will be day and night. It really depends on the location and market it's in. For us we have a vet that's 40 minutes out but is literally HALF the cost if not more to a vet that's a 20...25 minute drive from us. 

For example we quoted a approximately $100.00 for a follow-up appointment tone of the vets near us and our vet that's 40 minutes out charged us $33.00 -

Perhaps you can also look into Vets that are further out of Metro Toronto. (We reside in Ottawa, so we certainly know how expensive it can be over there where you guys are!)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't recall what my contract said about neutering, but IMO I think it's more important that I uphold the do not breed portion of the contract than the neutering portion (yes, I realize both still break the contract )

Kobi will not be able to father any puppies unless he runs away from home. I do not allow him the opportunity to do so otherwise.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Kobi said:


> I can't recall what my contract said about neutering, but IMO I think it's more important that I uphold the do not breed portion of the contract than the neutering portion (yes, I realize both still break the contract )
> 
> Kobi will not be able to father any puppies unless he runs away from home. I do not allow him the opportunity to do so otherwise.


Lol. To each there own, Im hoping Dax' Mama can hold out past the 1 year mark off getting him neutered as I want him to be 'fully' developed as he can be, before that you know what's get you know who'd. Fortunately I haven't broughten it up yet because it's several months away and I'm thoroughy amused about how 'pink & red' his orbs get when he's out in the cold playing. Heheheheh ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Kobi said:


> I can't recall what my contract said about neutering, but IMO I think it's more important that I uphold the do not breed portion of the contract than the neutering portion (yes, I realize both still break the contract )
> 
> Kobi will not be able to father any puppies unless he runs away from home. I do not allow him the opportunity to do so otherwise.


that's what i'm talking about! my dog will never be a babydaddy....


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - we're in Ottawa (West End) 

Dug up the bill from the vet - It's about $700 taxes in. This included:
* Pre-op testing
* Operation
* Micro-chip
* Post-op drugs

Note: We were advised prior to the operation that he'd take longer to do because of an existing condition so it probably would have been closer to the $600 - $650 range - maybe even less.

We had some complication a day or two after the operation because someone who shall remain nameless took a liking to his stitches...we did not get charged when we brought him in to get that looked at, nor when he went for a 2nd follow-up.

Not sure what kind of transpo you have at your disposal - possibly you could take him to somewhere not in the downtown area? I'm not that familiar with Toronto.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Have his testicles both dropped?
If they have not, that can a significant amount to the cost, but $1000 seems sky high to me.

We were using a trainer around the time Mischa was spayed and he highly recommended his vet out in Pickering. They charged us half what our Vet wanted and we were very pleased with the surgery.

Let me know if you'd like their contact info.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

SweetCaroline said:


> Hi - we're in Ottawa (West End)
> 
> Dug up the bill from the vet - It's about $700 taxes in. This included:
> * Pre-op testing
> ...


Hey Sweetcaroline,

Which Vet Clinic did you go too? Ive started looking around and comparing prices and the services included.


----------



## ElGranto (Jan 19, 2012)

Mischa said:


> Have his testicles both dropped?
> If they have not, that can a significant amount to the cost, but $1000 seems sky high to me.


Both of Odin's nubbietuckers are decended and danglin' ;D So that's not a factor for the price.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Cost of Neutering


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/on-going-discussion-on-spay-and-neuter.html

"Loss of testosterone as a result of desexing may result in immature development of masculine characteristics and a reduced body musculature:[/color]

The testicles are responsible for producing testosterone: the hormone that makes male animals look and act like male animals. It is the testicles that make male animals develop the kinds of masculine, testosterone-dependent body characteristics normally attributed to an entire animal. These include: increased muscle size and development; reduced body fat; mature penis development; mature prepuce development (mature penis sheath development); the ability to extrude the penis from the sheath (prepuce) and the suppression of development of feminine characteristics (mammary gland development, milk production etc.). 

*Desexing, particularly early age desexing, may limit the development of mature masculine features such that they remain immature and juvenile looking and cause the neutered animal to have a reduced muscle mass and strength compared to an entire animal of the same size and breeding."* 

http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/male-dog-neutering.html


So what is the cost?

Just finished the breeding cycle with Bailey and Sophie. Bailey is my male. Pups due in March.
Bailey was not interested in Sophie UNTIL SHE WAS READY. He was there for 5 days and she wouldn't have him and he didn't try. When she was ready, the next 5 days it was every other day. Dogs don't breed for the fun like young humans do.

We have met hundreds of dogs on walks and hikes. Bailey after a "Hello. How are you?" sniff, is ready to carry on our walk.

Not to say that you don't have to know where your dog is male or female, but what's the big hurry to castrate a perfectly fine male?

With common sense and stewardship of our dogs, they can stay WHOLE dogs for life.

Study the subject. Times and opinions have changed.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have experience with both sides of the equation. I have had and do have entire males. I have had ones which were done when pups not through my doing, but prior to me getting the dog, as well as having males which I went halfway with and had a vasectomy which is reversible should we change out mind. Here is my thoughts.

If I had a choice, providing the male was not too dominant or boisterous, I would leave them entire for as long as I could, forever if possible.

If I had to have a boy fixed for whatever reason, I would choose a vasectomy over removal if possible. 

Ozkar my 14 month old entire male, while being a much physically smaller dog, all to do with lineage and genes, as he comes from a line of smaller Vizslas. But, his muscle structure is just insanely good. He is "Buff". Lean, lither and incredibly muscular. They bulge out from his hips and shoulders. He looks like a body building dog 

Astro who was done at a very young age and had them removed completely, is a massive unit. I believe partially due to him being fixed so young and partially genetics as he comes from a larger line. But, not this large. Astro at 10 months was just over 30kgs. He is a monster. Plus, his body has nowhere near the muscle definition that Ozkar's has. Astro is lean and lithe, but he lacks to bulging muscles that Ozkar possesses. I believe this is due to his hormones never having a chance to build that muscle structure, as he has been fed and exercised the same way that Ozkar has. If anything, Astro gets more exercise as I am more consistent than my ex is with him. 

I have also had dogs which I waited till 18 months of age before having a vasectomy done. They retained there looks and didn't put on weight right through there lives. No testicular cancer in either. One is still alive, A cocker Spaniel and he is 15; although now blind and deaf, so only home visits are possible for me. (he lives with an ex wife). 

So, my preference once again is to leave them if possible. If I had no choice, then a vasectomy would be preferred. Least favoured option would be complete removal and that would only be on medical grounds if required.

Once again, there is evidence to say it is good, more to say it's not. I believe it is both a method to control the stray dog situation and also for the veterinary industry to keep the income rolling. It's very obvious that the vets are for the most part keyed in for a certain expected and targeted income from these procedures and they from a large part of their bottom lines. I think this is also part of the reason why the general population are "Mis-educated" on the issue. It's a conspiracy I tell ya!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We just got Lincoln fixed (9 mo old) cost us $97.00 after tax at our Vet. He has been chipped and that was $30.00. We live in Spokane WA. 

If i were you i would defiantly call around and check prices....that is outrageous IMO! 


We wanted to wait but we were noticing a rise in his aggression and we have a 5 year old. So we decided it was best for "us" to have him fixed.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is the quote I received. I am seriously contemplating not getting it done. He is 17 months old but I'm just not sure it's worth the few hundred dollars.



> Good afternoon Jordan and thanks for you interest in getting your pet neutered! The laser does not shorten the healing process however it DOES cauterize the nerve endings and blood vessels resulting in less bleeding, pain, and inflammation.
> For all procedures in which a pet goes under anesthesia we do pre surgical bloodwork, I will list that cost below with everything else associated with the neuter:
> Complete Blood Count and Chemistry Panel- $91.10
> Neuter -$54.32
> ...


I will also be checking around, but this is the clinic he currently goes to (it's expensive but their services are the best)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I am seriously contemplating not getting it done. He is 17 months old but I'm just not sure it's worth the few hundred dollars.


Kobi.

My thoughts on male Vizsla neutering done because vets think it is good to do to all dogs at 6 months old (old thought process) is like teachers suggesting Ritalin for 6-year-old boys because the boys would rather run and play outside instead of sit quietly at a desk reading a book placidly.

It is your dog. You do what is right for you, your family and your dog. 

Good luck with YOUR choice.

RBD


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

> Hey Sweetcaroline,
> 
> Which Vet Clinic did you go too? Ive started looking around and comparing prices and the services included.


Hi Dax's Peeps,

We go to Queensway West Animal Hospital (http://qwah.ca/ ) - Dr. Morrison.

I've heard from several people that veterinarian services are far less expensive on the Quebec side - I haven't checked it out as the QWAH is very handy for us.  The only thing I don't like is that they are not open on the weekend however they have teamed up with another clinic that is in case of emergencies.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I should have mentioned the $322 quote above seems pretty reasonable.... but I'm always trying to save money 

I am happy to report that my girlfriend said she would be okay with my decision to not neuter him. My parents may not be as accepting, but they won't nag me too much about it. It looks like Kobi is going to stay intact for the foreseeable future. Maybe I'll buy him a nice treat since I don't have to pay for that operation


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/testicles-or-no-testicles.html

A treat for Kobi and all of you is in order. ;D

Don't know if RBD had any influence over this choice over the last six months. I can only hope. 8)

RBD


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I was never enthusiastic about having the procedure done, but information from you and other sources has confirmed that there are no health benefits to neutering and his life will not be inhibited by keeping his dangly parts 

I admit, I did wonder if they would be a problem when I take him running.... then I remembered that dogs (and other animals) run around with their testicles swaying all the time. I think he'll be fine.

Thanks for all the info on the subject. It was definitely helpful.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lots to think about regarding neutering and when to have it done. 

With that said, one of my friends went to a local spay/neuter clinic because of the cost. He said that the procedure itself was fine and the people were knowledgeable and professional. He also said they charge so little because they only perform spay and neuter procedures and there is no hand-holding. Fill out the forms, hand over the leash, wait a bit, get the post-care info sheet, pick up your dog, and you are out the door. That was a little too sparse and efficient for me when Savannah was spayed; I went to her vet because I needed more information and support. But, especially if you have had dogs before, you may want to check the reputation of the local clinic. It may meet all of your needs at a fraction of the cost.


----------

